# 1.8 turbo



## cruze1292 (Jul 31, 2012)

wondering if anyone makes custom rods and pistons for the 1.8? or any internal parts?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

In short, no. Although, I'm glad that search function comes in handy.


----------



## cruze1292 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well can u list all the stuff they made for the 1.8?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Again, search function. It's how I learned, and while I'm normally very accomadating, I'm tiring of the countless similar posts. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/5412-1-8l-turbo.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/1082-1-8-turbo.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/35-1-8l/4785-custom-turbo-being-build-1-8l.html

These each have full discussions on the possible methods of turbocharging the 1.8L.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

cruze1292 said:


> Well can u list all the stuff they made for the 1.8?


Air filter.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Air filter.


:bestpost:


----------

